# Mounting projector on window header



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree. I do not believe it will cause any problems any time soon.

DM


----------



## DHS (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks DM. My only concern is mounting in the middle of the header will not cause sagging in the long run.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The header would twist long before it would ever sag and it ain't going to twist.

Go for it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

DHS said:


> Thanks DM. My only concern is mounting in the middle of the header will not cause sagging in the long run.


If your 'long run' is a couple hundred years, then yes, I'd be concerned.
I think you'll be fine though.

DM


----------



## DHS (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL. Thanks guys. Definitely puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

The window header is designed to support a lot more weight than the projector. The vertical forces on it from above could well be quite a few hundred pounds. A 20 lb. projector is not going to bother it in the least.


----------

